# thermo culture



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

what exact thermo should I get for mozz? i have plenty of meso. or is it just best to use farmhouse??


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

The farmhouse works really well. You can also use a combination of Meso II and Thermo B. Or, if you are willing to let the curds set 3 hours or more you can use straight TA Series.

Christy


----------

